# How to seal acrylic paint on a mirror



## Lozza92

Hi guys, im new here but i have been painting for quite a long time. Always loved it while in school and now i find it a very relaxing hobby in my down-time. 

Anyway, i have painted a design on a mirror in acrylic paints (used gesso as an undercoat). And it looks great, no flaking or chipping and it is 100% dry. I would love to seal it just to be sure it stays where it should. 

I usually use clear gloss spray paint to seal anything i do - however this is not an option in this case - as it will cloud the mirror.

Does anyone have a sealer they have used that can be brushed on? or another idea to help me out? would be much appreciated

Cheers
Lozza


----------



## leighann

@dickhutchings do u have an answer for this??? :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings

You think _I_ know? If it were me I would just use acrylic gloss medium. It dries hard and clear.


----------



## leighann

@dickhutchings you were the only one I could think of who uses acrylics :vs_smirk:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

have you ever used modpodge? Ebay linky


----------



## Jason

I would use gloss varnish not medium.


----------



## Lozza92

Thank you everyone for the ideas, i have a spare bit of mirror i will test a few products out on. I have purchased a gloss varnish so hoping that will do the trick. Thanks all


----------



## ChiKevin

If you put clear contact paper over the mirror and cut out the areas you painted leaving about an eighth of an inch outline of mirror exposed to seal the edges of the paint, then spray your heart out. When it dries peel off the contact paper.


----------



## LouG

Lozza92 said:


> Thank you everyone for the ideas, i have a spare bit of mirror i will test a few products out on. I have purchased a gloss varnish so hoping that will do the trick. Thanks all


How did you get on with the varnish? I have same situation except the paint is definately pealing off so after patching I need to seal as this will be an outdoor installation at out local school....&#55357;&#56900;


----------

